# Question: Would you use FODMAP-friendly food delivery service?



## Robe22J (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi there, I have a question for you:

*Context*
I was recently diagnosed with IBS and have been following a low FODMAP diet. I love to cook, and make enough lunch for me and my houesmates, as well as colleagues from work. In return they pay me a little for each lunchbox. It made me wonder if I could expand my 'business' to other IBS sufferers. The perks would be:


Healthy food
FODMAP friendly
Affordable
Freezeable

*Question*
As someone following the low-FODMAP diet, would you find it convenient to have your weeks meals delivered to your door? Is this something you would pay for?

J


----------



## taniieejones84 (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes I would. I think that's a good idea. I'm a fan of getting my Fodmap ingredients delivered from Casa De Sante. With all the work to be done and the kids, sometimes, cooking isn't an option. Subscribing to food delivery service would be wonderful!! Wishing you the best in your business.


----------

